# tails from the chill



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Interesting day.


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!!
Nice day on the water and some of the best tailing red photos I have ever seen...Way to go!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

classic tailers there for sure, really nice shots, especially the last one. Not bad for a pot smoking hippie.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Tell Tony to take it easy on you the next time he stops you...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

> classic tailers there for sure, really nice shots, especially the last one. Not bad for a pot smoking hippie.



Stoner. ;D ;D ;D So you say you offered him to search your vehicle?   

Never without a warrant and my lawyer present!!! (Jason made me say that. ;D ;D ;D ;D)

Seriously, never offer. If they ask, then you have to make a decision.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

he said somthing like...


im not going to search your vehicle and i said...

please go right ahead and search my vehicle. [smiley=tongueout.gif]


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice photos! Good trip, until the end. Its not like the cops are going return your vehicle to the condition it was prior to search. Who the hell knows if one of your friends dropped a seed or something? Asking for trouble. You (we) used to have rights. One of those rights is (was) the 4th Amendment. Wiki has a pretty good entry on the matter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution

But then again, he's the prick with the tazer, gun, baton and little wiener. Cops with big wieners don't act like that. ...not that I care about his wiener size, i just hate pricks. Fight some real crime, Barney.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Cops are great, wasnt upset about the ordeal just felt slightly judged


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

First of all and most importantly good job on the pics! Im sitting here debating on some dock fishin right now. You may have just pushed me over the edge.

About the cop thing... Everyone knows I ran a drug unit. It is a fact that most illegal guns and dope taken of the street are done during traffic stops, however...

I would never allow or advise anyone to allow a search. It is your right to refuse use it. I have an ancedotal story that I will regret telling, but here it goes.

Some 20 years ago or so I was a young marine stationed in sunny Jacksonville NC. It was January and I had just finished surfing what North Carolinians would regard as an epic swell. Where I went wrong was thinking it would be a good idea to swing into the mall to line up some post sufing poo for the evening.

So, there I sat in my truck with FL plates, a marine wearing only baggies. That is three strikes against you for those who have never experienced the NC law.

Anyway, this cop walks up to my truck in the parking lot while I am preparing to change because part of the towel resting on my board was obscuring part of my license plate.

He wants to know what Im doin. I tell him then he sees it....MR ZOGS SEX WAX. He thought he got himself a genuine pervert. I tried to explain that sex wax goes on a surboard, but he wasnt listening... Fortunately a mall security guard walked over and confirmed my story.

Now dejected and defeated the cop says, "well, can I have a look in the truck?" Me being from a cop family and being kinda humored at the incident replies, "Sure."

After about five minutes he pulls out a knife that was on my marine gear. It was behind my seat ie a concealed weapon. Yes your truly was carted off to jail. I still remeber the words of the magistrate when he came in to my first appearance "God Bless the state of NC and all those who reside within"

Obviously nothin ever came out of it, but the moral of the story is clear. I dont want nobody messing with my stuff.

BTW boggob maybe you should consider changing your screen name to bogknob since you are so fixated on male genitalia. [smiley=shrug.gif]

and... you cant be arrested for a seed in your car that you did not know about. To be arrested for a controlled substance violation you must have the substance AND knowledge of the substance.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I just hate watching the perversion of justice and the erosion of rights. Its been going on too long! I have loads of respect for LEOs, they have a tough job and see things day in and day out that would most likely make most poo their pants. I too have a familial LEO background as my grandfather, step-grandfather, and cousin are LEOs. Here, we have a guy that is just getting off the water from a nice day of fishing only to be ruined by some jerk with a chip on his shoulder. I can understand being pulled over for trailer tail-lights on a large vessel where persons behind cannot see the vehicle's lights but he was towing a Gheenoe. Use some sense and discretion. Practically the whole time I had my Gheenoe, the trailer lights didn't work. Maybe I was just lucky, but it thought it was because my vehicle's lights were clearly visible.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> I just hate watching the perversion of justice and the erosion of rights.  Its been going on too long!  I have loads of respect for LEOs, they have a tough job and see things day in and day out that would most likely make most poo their pants.  I too have a familial LEO background as my grandfather, step-grandfather, and cousin are LEOs.  Here, we have a guy that is just getting off the water from a nice day of fishing only to be ruined by some jerk with a chip on his shoulder.  I can understand being pulled over for trailer tail-lights on a large vessel where persons behind cannot see the vehicle's lights but he was towing a Gheenoe.  Use some sense and discretion.  Practically the whole time I had my Gheenoe, the trailer lights didn't work.  Maybe I was just lucky, but it thought it was because my vehicle's lights were clearly visible.


The actual name change thing is funny...I dont know how yall did it but its funny...

Listen, Im not mad or anything, but you are proposing the classical dilema. For example..

people see a cop car speeding they complain...then when they call for help they say we didnt get there fast enough [smiley=shrug.gif]

People compalin about stop signs in their neighborhood, but when we do enforcement and catch THEM we are harrassing people. [smiley=shrug.gif]

Everyone wants to fight a war on drugs, but when this cop actually takes the initiative to do something proactive he becomes an asshole. [smiley=shrug.gif]

I guess it all comes down to if you get stopped and get a warning he/she was a great cop. If you get a ticket he/she was an asshole.

BTW I think EROSION of Justice and PERVERSION of rights better expalins the social conditions in our country than your version.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nothing spells "body disposal" like a small boat out in the middle of nowhere near water at night. Good police work IMO.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I trailed my 13' for 5 months with both lights out and only blinkers working. You where just unlucky. That or I was just lucky. LOL. My buddys dad is a cop and he watched us drive off one morning with the lights out while he was on duty he said don't worry about it, you can see the car's tail lights fine. People always seem surpised when i tell them i take my gheenoe over to the coast every month even the baitshop in oak hill guy was surpised, im like dude thats where the fish are, not in seminole county.

BTW I'd strip off and factory trailer lights like continetal and magic tilt they SUCKKK and put some LED's on.

I have $40 submersible LED's and the lisecence plate light looks like a florescent beam on it. You can see the LED's better because they put out more red light too. Good investment. They look better too they are rectangular rather than square.


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Tanner is a bhad, bhad man...

Interdiction is a great thing.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Good stuff Tanner..

nice work on the pics..


----------

